# Ferry Travel With Cat From Europe To Uk- Question Please



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just been chatting with a Danish couple in the next pitch. They have a cat and were told that they could not take it- even in a basket and properly chipped etc -from Europe to UK via either the ferry companies or Eurotunnel. We're sure this is not right but can anyone confirm this ?

Ideally they'd like to use the ferry from Denmark to UK direct as they want to do a Scottish tour but would settle for any means if they could take the cat. They are caravanners.

G

(From a very very hot and sunny Vienna- temperatures have been in mid-30s for 10 days now. Too hot !)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As far as I can see G the rules are the same for cats and dogs. I think they have been misinformed, Alan.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I think that the rules for cats has changed, and although they need a passport, they do not have to be wormed before travel.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I think your Danish couple could have been related to Hans Christian Anderson and his Fairy Stories.

Have a look at the Defra site to confirm that you can travel to Europe and back with Cats

www.defra.gov.uk › ... › Pets and horses › Travelling with pets


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Grizzly
As leseduts says, the rules have changed, as of January this year! No need for a visit to a vet prior to entry to Britain, so much easier!

Cats still need a passport, and have to be chipped and vaccinated, but otherwise no problems.

They will at some stage check the passport and confirm the cat's identity by scanning the microchip.

No problem coming from Denmark, if using DFDS Seaways from Esbjerg to Harwich (return) as this is an 'Approved Route and transport company'. Only certain routes and companies can be used!

This link gives other options also!! 
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/routes/

We used P&O, Dover/Calais return a few weeks back, but it is also possible with the tunnel!

Hope this helps and reassures your neighbours in 'Sunny Vienna'!
It's All Right for Some!!!
Regards
Lindsay


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

there is still the need to visit a vet before entry to UK for dogs but the time window has been expanded


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everybody. We have just made a Danish couple very happy and filled them up with suggestions for good sites and places to visit.

G


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13582-bringing-pets-to-uk-120229.pdf
here is the relevant leaflet
chipped, rabies vaccinated and in date validity with EU passport and no need for cat to visit vet before travel


----------

